# Wireless Ethernet Adapter connection to Westell 327w



## reg0214 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,

I have verizon dsl using a westell versalink 327w. I have a DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR (model number HR20). The problem is that I want to use the OnDemand service from Directv. In order to do that I need to connect the receiver to the internet (westell versalink 327w) using a wireless ethernet adapter. I got the wireless ethernet adapter which is a zyxel G-470. I did basic installation of connecting the adapter to the receiver using a ethernet cable. The adapter got connected to the westell versalink 327 but no internet connection is working. Please I really will appreciate the help here. Thanks


----------



## tatianam42 (Mar 8, 2008)

The setup instructions are as follows-
(I am using the trendnet 54 mbps 802.11G wireless Access Point, but this should work with others):

1) Take out the Trendnet Access Point, plug it into your current router through one of the open ethernet ports. Then, plug in the Trendnet Access Point (Hereinafter T.A.P.) to the wall for power.
2) WAIT WAIT WAIT. Wait at least 2 minutes for the T.A.P. to get warmed up - you will see both lights on the front light up when it is registered with your current network.
3) Then, open a browser in one of your computers that are connected to your network, and type in http://192.168.1.100 into the browser address bar. IF YOU HAVE VONAGE OR OTHER VOIP SOLUTION, IT MAY SHARE THE SAME IP. You will need to unplug your VOIP to setup the T.A.P., then you plug it back in after we are done with everything else.
4) Login to the T.A.P. using the default username/password "admin/admin".
5) ONLY IF YOU HAD THE VOIP ISSUE I NOTED ABOVE::: Then you need to click the "IP" menu on the left, and change the IP address of the T.A.P. to 192.168.1.101, then click "apply". After doing so, restart your router by unplugging it from wall and router, then restarting the process as described above, logging into 192.168.1.101 this time. Moving on...
6) Change the setting under "basic settings" to "Access Point Client" in the same browser window from above. Find the SSID that is your wireless network, and make sure you setup any sort of WEP/WAP security you use on your network already.
7) After doing so, click "apply" and watch your network go crazy. It will continue to do so for about 3 minutes, at which point nothing on your network will work until you unplug the ethernet cable from your T.A.P. Your T.A.P. is now an ethernet wireless adapter that will allow you to connect your receiver via its ethernet port to your preexisting wireless network.
8) Unplug everything, take it to the DirecTv receiver, and plug in the ethernet cable first. Then, plug in the power. Give it 2 minutes to warm up, and then click "Menu" on your remote control to your receiver. Choose "on demand" and you're good to go


----------

